# Mrs wants to compete - where to start



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys and gals.

So my mrs wants to compete next year in May.

However, she's not overly sure where to start.

She's trained for years, has a good physique and has only recently experimented with anavar (which yielded good results) and later clen and T3.

Now I'm not too sure what category she'd be in, but I'm guessing it'd be trained figure or similar.

Does she approach this the same way a bloke would (in principle) as in add size now, then begin dieting 16-20 weeks out from the show (or however long it usually takes women to prepare)?

Same with the diet? 1g-1.5g of protein per lb per day and up calories by X a day to support muscle gain/till fat starts appearing?

I know the obvious thing to do would be to hire a trainer, but I'm not sure that's an option for now.

I've competed a handful of times so am familiar with bulking, dieting, peak week and all that malarkey, but is that experience relevant or even applicable to helping my mrs?

Cheers.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be honest and say that if she has any serious aspirations to place or get in best shape then hiring a trainer will by far be the best option. That said, since you yourself have some personal experience competing then you may be able to help her enough to get through, if you are able to navigate the difficult waters of being a trainer to your partner... take it from me based on personal experience that training your partner can be tricky at the best of times, and prep is the most stressful phase of any training in any circumstance.

One thing I would do for sure though to start is to pick the show and class she wishes to compete in as far out as possible. Having the requirements and firm idea of how she needs to look as far out as possible is essential to getting a good pre contest prep run and working out how to time nutrition and training accordingly.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, much appreciated.


----------

